# Vlastan RIP



## vlastan

I decided that it is time to go from the forum and I just want to post my last thoughts in this last message.

I was banned for NO real reason, by Jae. I NEVER made any racist comments in the thread that lead to my ban and NEVER joked about the terrorist threat, as I clearly explained that I could have been involved in the tube attack in Aldgate. I was simply making jokes about Toshiba's radical views and comments. Jae NEVER warned me that my comments were not appropriate in the forum. He only sent a warning to Toshiba and all the rubbish about "egging" him are just the excuse he was looking for.

Jae decided to ban me for one and only reason. My previous comments about KMPowell's avatar got on his nerves and he took the opportunity to take revenge. What a naive little fool he can be. :lol: I really don't understand why people wouldn't believe me that this was an offensive avatar. I have great respect for the older generation and I thought this picture was very rude.

My ban expired the 25th of July but my name was unlocked yesterday, 3rd August, 9 days overdue. Why? Jae who as I said before doesn't give a shit about this forum, and only considers it as a cash cow, simply forgot me I guess. But he didn't have the decency to send me a message to apologise and admit that he is a clown.

This time I didn't create another username as I did last time that I got banned. I just didn't care any longer. I was initially annoyed that I got banned and the personal attacks that followed by some of the narrow minded members of this forum. Jae wasn't interested and did nothing about it. But many thanks for Scotty that decided to post something. Jae for the third time he proved what a clown he is.

This forum was the first and the last that I spent so much time in it. I have now regained my life and I can go on doing more productive things now. This place used to be so much fun, but people only care about attacking others and be nasty, taking things very personal and overeacting.

I have also decided to delete my username as I no longer want to participate to any discussions. I know that I will be missed by many good people here. It is a shame that I never managed to meet some good people such as Bike, Garyc, scavenger, even r1, kmpowell and a few others. I have made some good friends in here and I am really happy about this.

Take care all.

Niko


----------



## DXN

I'll post a reply Nick 

Personnaly I think you get too much out of the forum (like me and a lot of us). I dont think deleting your user will benefit anyone, let alone you.

Dont be hasty by doing this nick

Water passes under the bridge.



For future posts, if in doubt, dont post it. (this is not susposed to be offensive in anyway)


----------



## head_ed

> Jae who as I said before doesn't give a shit about this forum, and only considers it as a cash cow


Yeah, personal attacks are out of order eh?


----------



## Carlos

Fantastic irony, calling someone else a clown. Great stuff!


----------



## digimeisTTer

Sorry to hear this V

The forum will be a much less interesting place without you.

I hope you re-consider.

Andy


----------



## vlastan

It doesn' t look like I can delete my forum name. So I hope that the "clown" reads this and comes back to do it for me.


----------



## scavenger

Tata Vlastan,

I will miss your occasional/regular twatish observations :wink:

Take care

Pete


----------



## r1

vlastan said:


> It doesn' t look like I can delete my forum name. So I hope that the "clown" reads this and comes back to do it for me.


That'll probably do it!

It's been fun goading you and picking you up on your unusual view on things...all the best IF you do go.


----------



## Carlos

Yes a definite element of _thou protesteth too much_


----------



## saint

Whats the point in replying - he won't be here to read it


----------



## Rhod_TT

Sorry to see you leave Vlas. I think you joined just before I did (but check out my rubbish post count compaired to yours). I think your opinions have given people the opportunity to see that there are other viewpoints to a particular situation. But closed-mindedness is a British trait I'm afraid. Good luck with your future.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Niko - whilst I have not agreed with you on everything (well most) when I did agree strongly with you I let it be known.

You are one of the "forum characters" and I hope you do decide to stay, even if it means reducing you participation a little :wink:

Let bygones be and reconsider....


----------



## L8_0RGY

First Uncle Albert goes, now Vlastan. Who next? Stephen Green???

I miss Abi as well, she was a great laugh but doesn't visit here as often now


----------



## Jae

Vlastan,

Call me what you like, it doesnt bother me in the slightest. As for your comments about revenge etc, well, I find them truely ridiculous. I for one have never met KMP, and have never sided with him (or anyone else for that matter). I have had the opportunity to meet you in person, and think your a reasonable person.

As for a Cash Cow for this site, er I can think of other ways of generating income easier!! I run a business that requires a hell of a lot of input on a day to day basis, and combined with my new addition to my family, my time is extremely limited. I do take an active interest in this site, but not to the degree that some others might. Thankfully the moderators keep me abreast of any things that require my attention.

As for your ban, it was clear to me that you fueled the comments made by the other individual, and it had to be acted on - more for my own preservation (legal angle and repercussions) than for the users of the forum. I forgot to reinstate you a week after this happened (too much work) at Toshibas request, and for that Im sorry.

As for the posting, and the ban of Toshiba, he had his reasons, which he will one day share with everyone, which will paint a clear reason for his actions, but not to make them acceptable on this forum.

I for one never wanted you to leave the forum, and did not intend this action to do so. You do add some colour the site, and at times tread on peoples toes.....and sometimes this has to be acted upon.

So, as far as deleting is concerned, Im not going to do it, for now. Ill let you consider both your remarks at me and the position you are now putting yourself in.

Jae


----------



## genocidalduck

Chill Vlastannnnnnnn! dont be getting all anal on us  come back!


----------



## stgeorgex997

Bye V it's been fun


----------



## stephengreen

Vlastan.
I missed the post's at the time but seeing as Jae has left them up so as to form an opinion for ourselves...
For what's it's worth i think you should reconsider leaving the forum. Whether Jae realise's it or not, character's such as yourself are what makes people return to this place time and again. In doing so people such as yourself contribute indirectly in the revenue raising potential of the site.
I think you deserved a warning before you were dismissed. I think Jampott was the only person brave enough to raise a doubt about your sending off. The fact others didnt is quite frankly shamefull.
Jae you may be the owner of this site and you have to protect it from legal attack. Nobody is going to argue against that and therfore your handling of Toshiba was spot on. BUT your dismissal of Vlastan with no warning ( Dubious ground's not with standing ) and then your " forgetting" to reinstate him is unforgivable and your weak apoligy is exactly that.


----------



## W7 PMC

TBH Nick, i feel more people will miss you than not, as your genuine persona is very different to your Forum persona.

Those that have met you, no doubt would not get reeled in by some of the nonsense you've posted (not a dig, just observation).

I feel some of this is naivity (sp) on your part, your cultural background & language skills. These are not faults, but as someone else says earlier in this thread, it's sometime better if in doubt not to post at all & that i feel is a line you should have adopted more often.

Of course it's up to you if you leave. Forums are fickle places & i'm sure after a few weeks, no-one would really notice you're no longer posting (the same if not lesser time would apply to me also).

Good luck & take care.


----------



## dee

stephengreen said:


> Vlastan.
> I missed the post's at the time but seeing as Jae has left them up so as to form an opinion for ourselves...
> For what's it's worth i think you should reconsider leaving the forum. Whether Jae realise's it or not, character's such as yourself are what makes people return to this place time and again. In doing so people such as yourself contribute indirectly in the revenue raising potential of the site.
> I think you deserved a warning before you were dismissed. I think Jampott was the only person brave enough to raise a doubt about your sending off. The fact others didnt is quite frankly shamefull.
> Jae you may be the owner of this site and you have to protect it from legal attack. Nobody is going to argue against that and therfore your handling of Toshiba was spot on. BUT your dismissal of Vlastan with no warning ( Dubious ground's not with standing ) and then your " forgetting" to reinstate him is unforgivable and your weak apoligy is exactly that.


ahemm.... <headmaster mode on> "o" not an "i" in apology Mr Green  <headmaster mode off>

:roll: :lol: 
:wink:


----------



## aidb

Niko,
Don't be daft. Accept Jae's apology. 

Resurrect yourself and keep those posts coming.


----------



## saint

Take some time out and let a few peeps catch up on those 15k worth of posts.


----------



## NaughTTy

Niko - it will be a quieter place without you - but that's not a good thing :wink:

Stick around - you might even enjoy it


----------



## jonah

I for one wil be sorry to se you go, You do add alittle colour to the site and are one of the people that make this site what it is although not from a TT apsect :wink:

The difference with the crap that you post compared to whats been posted of late makes me for one realise you will be missed :?

Have a good think about it


----------



## scoTTy

stephengreen said:


> I think Jampott was the only person brave enough to raise a doubt about your sending off. The fact others didnt is quite frankly shamefull.


Your actually quite similar to Vlastan in the way you make statements as if they are fact when they are actually just your perception of the situation. Your statement above is factually incorrect.

Vlastan and I have cross swords many times. I'll miss some of his posts and also the opportunity to cross swords with him again. Maybe this opportunity to continue where we left off will bring him back. 

I personally don't see the point in leaving but if he feels he can't stay on this forum which is ultimately under Jae's ownership and rules then I have to respect that.


----------



## Golden Earring

L8_0RGY said:


> First Uncle Albert goes, now Vlastan. Who next? Stephen Green???
> 
> I miss Abi as well, she was a great laugh but doesn't visit here as often now


I'm afraid good ole Uncle Albert "Me" is still reading. I fully understand what Vlastan is saying. He has his personal viewpoints & when he dares to state them he is shot to pieces. There are a few notable posters on this forum who can make extremely offensive comments (are you there Dee?). Good old Uncle Albert (MighTTy) found himself banned last week. (Was that perchance by the dreaded "Jae"?). I'm an IT pro so these things don't bother me.

What has Vlastan done other than air his opinions - which he is entitled to do - & you all are equally entitled to dispute/discuss them!! And despite the viscious comments directed at me, I will be very happy next week when I fly to Geneva to collect my new car. Get real & give the guy a break! - I'll now be banned again by the notorious "Jae". I'll be back..... :evil:


----------



## stephengreen

scoTTy said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jampott was the only person brave enough to raise a doubt about your sending off. The fact others didnt is quite frankly shamefull.
> 
> 
> 
> Your actually quite similar to Vlastan in the way you make statements as if they are fact when they are actually just your perception of the situation. Your statement above is factually incorrect.
> 
> Vlastan and I have cross swords many times. I'll miss some of his posts and also the opportunity to cross swords with him again. Maybe this opportunity to continue where we left off will bring him back.
> 
> I personally don't see the point in leaving but if he feels he can't stay on this forum which is ultimately under Jae's ownership and rules then I have to respect that.
Click to expand...

 I take it you didnt read the word " think" in my post :roll: If you are saying that Jae overreacted just say so. IMO Jae wasnt following any rules in Vlastan's case. He had a knee jerk reaction which, without a warning, was totally unwarranted. It seem's that it was a case of " it's my bat so im taking it home" Then to not reinstate him as intended is just a piss take, and i can therefore well understand Vlastan's reaction.
Reading between the lines it would seem that, maybe, Toshiba lost, or had somebody injured in the event's in London. I agree with Jae that his post's were unacceptable but if it was the case i'm sure the majority of the forum ( along with Jae it would seem ) would perhaps find his motivation behind his post's (despite a warning) understandable.


----------



## LakesTTer

I've been away for a month, but while I've been floating around this forum, I've enjoyed some of V's more outlandish theories. Without wishing to resurrect any bad feeling, could somebody fill me in? In the information sense as opposed to giving me a kicking.
I go away for a while and everyone gets delusions of grandeur :lol:


----------



## moley

jonah said:


> The difference with the crap that you post compared to whats been posted of late makes me for one realise you will be missed :?


I was wondering where Nic was just yesterday http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=47708&highlight=

Nic, just rest on your decision for the moment. If you still feel the same in a couple of days, then I wish you the best of luck. If not, then welcome back.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## L7

Golden Earring said:


> I will be very happy next week when I fly to Geneva to collect my new car. Get real & give the guy a break! - I'll now be banned again by the notorious "Jae". I'll be back..... :evil:


WTF has that got to do with anything :roll: of yeah forgive me, of course your cock is bigger than mine :-*


----------



## steveh

V, if you go then you will be missed by a lot of us. You have come out with some weird and sometimes slightly worrying comments but they have nearly always been entertaining. I think a bit more thought before some of your posts would not have gone amiss but there are a few other people this could apply to aswell.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## BAMTT

V.

As everyone else has said, give it a bit of thought, although i guess you have done plenty of that just recently

Personally I will miss your dry comments, and wish i had never put that post up at a time when most people were on edge.

Best regards

Tony


----------



## dee

Golden Earring said:


> There are a few notable posters on this forum who can make extremely offensive comments (are you there Dee?).


have you ever wondered why it is you attract offensive comments.... :lol:

I'm glad your back though blofeld oops errm gobshyte - bugger errrm whatever.... :wink:

can we delay this until the weekend though - have another match I need fiercing up for


----------



## scoTTy

stephengreen said:


> I take it you didnt read the word " think" in my post :roll:


I did. I was paying more attention to the line : "The *fact* others didnt is quite frankly shamefull." I stand by my comment in my previous post.



stephengreen said:


> If you are saying that Jae overreacted just say so.


hehehe That's the other thing Vlastan would do. Read between the lines so as it fitted his thoughts. I didn't say that or make any comment at all on my opinion about Jae's action.

Are you sure you're not Vlastan? :roll:

p.s. Only joking. I know you're not as I can see the IP addresses. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

I think I get the drift. V, if you're still lurking, stick around. The forum needs people like you to add to the character. People on here say some silly things, the events of the last month have been taxing especially on those of us in and around London. Here we find a medium for all our hopes, fears and the normal mundane shit. We all share a common interest, which brings us here to discuss, encourage, ridicule and sometimes fight.
I see some new bods have arrived while I've been away, I also notice more hostility, which I suppose is a knee jerk reaction to any amount of bollocks, I would take a long hard look at myself before shooting someone down. This forum, in the grand scheme of things is nothing, but it does for us. If we can't criticise here, without resorting to being nasty, what hope do we have out there in the real world. 
Those of you that don't know me or have never read my posts or met me, I'm not a PC driven liberal, I'm a soldier. For 20 years, I've seen the worst that people have to offer, I was on the streets closing roads, helping the police and reassuring the public on 7/7. In my spare time, I escape by coming here, learning stuff, trying to help and enjoying inane crap posted by V and many others.
Some of the criticism is scathing, some of the humour is superb, all of it done in a friendly way(sometimes). We are never all gonna see eye to eye about a great many things, but I suggest that if a forum member feels compelled to leave, something has gone wrong.
I expect to be slated by some for this. Not bothered in the least. Remember this. Never above you, never below you, always beside you.

Stick around V.

Respect.


----------



## scoTTy

No flame from me. A very eloquent summary. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

LakesTTer said:


> I think I get the drift. V, if you're still lurking, stick around. The forum needs people like you to add to the character. People on here say some silly things, the events of the last month have been taxing especially on those of us in and around London. Here we find a medium for all our hopes, fears and the normal mundane shit. We all share a common interest, which brings us here to discuss, encourage, ridicule and sometimes fight.
> I see some new bods have arrived while I've been away, I also notice more hostility, which I suppose is a knee jerk reaction to any amount of bollocks, I would take a long hard look at myself before shooting someone down. This forum, in the grand scheme of things is nothing, but it does for us. If we can't criticise here, without resorting to being nasty, what hope do we have out there in the real world.
> Those of you that don't know me or have never read my posts or met me, I'm not a PC driven liberal, I'm a soldier. For 20 years, I've seen the worst that people have to offer, I was on the streets closing roads, helping the police and reassuring the public on 7/7. In my spare time, I escape by coming here, learning stuff, trying to help and enjoying inane crap posted by V and many others.
> Some of the criticism is scathing, some of the humour is superb, all of it done in a friendly way(sometimes). We are never all gonna see eye to eye about a great many things, but I suggest that if a forum member feels compelled to leave, something has gone wrong.
> I expect to be slated by some for this. Not bothered in the least. Remember this. Never above you, never below you, always beside you.
> 
> Stick around V.
> 
> Respect.


Welcome back LakesTTer


----------



## stephengreen

scoTTy said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you didnt read the word " think" in my post :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I was paying more attention to the line : "The *fact* others didnt is quite frankly shamefull." I stand by my comment in my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are saying that Jae overreacted just say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe That's the other thing Vlastan would do. Read between the lines so as it fitted his thoughts. I didn't say that or make any comment at all on my opinion about Jae's action.
> 
> Are you sure you're not Vlastan? :roll:
> 
> p.s. Only joking. I know you're not as I can see the IP addresses. :wink:
Click to expand...

The line " The fact others didnt " covers all those that didnt. If your one of the ones that did, then your covered by the " think" line.Got it? :roll: Good, then i stand by my previous post. I dont think i am reading between the lines as far as you are concerned Scotty. I get the feeling you also think Jae was out of line. Feel free to put me right one way or the other :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

Thanks Digi, you'll be glad when Everton go out this next round so you can concentrate on the league. :wink:


----------



## upiker2005

Wow, interesting thread but I hasten to add one Ive seen on other Forums!

We all need to lighten up perhaps from time to time? Remember biting the head off one of your nearest and dearest and thinking (in a quiet moment afterwards) what was that all about?

V you sticking around? I hope so! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

stephengreen said:


> The line " The fact others didnt " covers all those that didnt. If your one of the ones that did, then your covered by the " think" line.Got it? :roll: Good, then i stand by my previous post. I dont think i am reading between the lines as far as you are concerned Scotty. I get the feeling you also think Jae was out of line. Feel free to put me right one way or the other :wink:


So if I'm reading this right, you're feeling ashamed. You "think" Jampott was the only one hence you'd know if you did. I guess the "facts" cover yourself.

As for me, I guess you'll never know as you don't have access to the moderator forum. Judge me how you like. You've a 50% chance of being right...or wrong. :wink:


----------



## Sim

scoTTy said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The line " The fact others didnt " covers all those that didnt. If your one of the ones that did, then your covered by the " think" line.Got it? :roll: Good, then i stand by my previous post. I dont think i am reading between the lines as far as you are concerned Scotty. I get the feeling you also think Jae was out of line. Feel free to put me right one way or the other :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm reading this right, you're feeling ashamed. You "think" Jampott was the only one hence you'd know if you did. I guess the "facts" cover yourself.
> 
> As for me, I guess you'll never know as you don't have access to the moderator forum. Judge me how you like. You've a 50% chance of being right...or wrong. :wink:
Click to expand...

Wrong

Bugger, can I have another go? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

:lol:


----------



## ratty

V, please think again. This post (and the history behind it) is the one most import reason why you should reconsider. This kind of post (away from the 'normal' sometimes boring, incoming flame [smiley=fireman.gif] , TT posts etc.) sums up everthing that make a forum what is; emotions, anger, opinions, ego's, personalities, bullshit, fun, sadness...etc...etc.

Off topic posts are a light, import relief and your contribution will be missed.

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

LakesTTer said:


> Thanks Digi, you'll be glad when Everton go out this next round so you can concentrate on the league. :wink:


Now i was trying to be nice  :wink:


----------



## stephengreen

scoTTy said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The line " The fact others didnt " covers all those that didnt. If your one of the ones that did, then your covered by the " think" line.Got it? :roll: Good, then i stand by my previous post. I dont think i am reading between the lines as far as you are concerned Scotty. I get the feeling you also think Jae was out of line. Feel free to put me right one way or the other :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm reading this right, you're feeling ashamed. You "think" Jampott was the only one hence you'd know if you did. I guess the "facts" cover yourself.
> 
> As for me, I guess you'll never know as you don't have access to the moderator forum. Judge me how you like. You've a 50% chance of being right...or wrong. :wink:
Click to expand...

 No Scotty, your not, as usual :roll: I, like some others, only just got round to reading the post in question so didnt get chance to show support ( or not ) at the time. As for judging you scotty, it's not my place one way or the other i'm simply inviting your opinion on Jae's decision. If of course being a Mod means you dont have to, or are not allowed to, form one, then i understand why you became one in the first place. > note to myself regards any future Mod vacancy, only chicken shits need apply<


----------



## BreTT

My wife will be delighted. At least she knows that I won't end up staying up until all hours taking sh*t to V. She might even get some instead (V - :wink: )


----------



## senwar

Why do people go onto forums to announce they'll not be going on again?

Just don't post?

I don't get it.


----------



## stephengreen

senwar said:


> Why do people go onto forums to announce they'll not be going on again?
> 
> Just don't post?
> 
> I don't get it.


That's proberbly because you belong to that select group who nobody would give a shit :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Mr Green - have you ever been passionate enough about anything to do *any* volunteer work in *any* capacity?
And if so - did you stop doing that work just because the person running the scheme made a decision you didn't agree with? - Leaving the beneficiaries in the lurch?

This has nothing at all whatsoever to do with if I agreed with Jae's decision.
And before you ask, the only people I will discuss that with are the 2 people involved - Jae and V.

However.

dragging this thread vaguelly back on to the topic of V, rather than the oft used topic of 'moderator bashing'... :roll:

V - as you know, my very first action as a mod was to send you a PM 
I hope you don't mind me sharing that, because now that I know you a bit better I'm fairly sure it was the desired reaction :lol:

We have indeed disagreed in the past (and I'm sure we will again in the future :lol - but hopefully always in a manner that has resolved the issues without upsetting anyone too much 

You have been / will be missed if you go 

On the other hand, if you *are* deleted, I get into the top 10 

Which has *got* to be an incentive for you to stay!


----------



## Dr_Parmar

V man, dont go, i think every forum needs a Lord V to piss everyone off once in a while.. if we all got along like best pal, buddy chums, it'd be a bit BORING round here :lol:


----------



## davidg

jonah said:


> I for one wil be sorry to se you go, You do add alittle colour to the site and are one of the people that make this site what it is although not from a TT apsect :wink:
> 
> The difference with the crap that you post compared to whats been posted of late makes me for one realise you will be missed :?
> 
> Have a good think about it


Well said Jonah  i agree ,

V think about it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

for what it's worth -

it's 01:35, and there's only V and I left on in here :lol:

And I'm off to bed now!


----------



## davidg

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> for what it's worth -
> 
> it's 01:35, and there's only V and I left on in here :lol:
> 
> And I'm off to bed now!


And me i'm hidden


----------



## Gworks

Ermmm, never met you be4 yet you seem to have made an impact on a lot of forum members, both good and bad. Sorry to see you go and if you do decide to really leave the forum, best of luck in the future! 

Glen.


----------



## garyc

Has he gone yet?

V, it does take all sorts to make an interesting and engaging community, such as the one we all enjoy here. You have been part of that for some time.

Being a Birt national maybe it's time to embrace that thoroughly British ideal of keeping things in proportion.

Take a few weeks months out - then bounce back. It will be different without you around. Things always move on.


----------



## Jae

well Im NOT deleting V.

Mainly becuase I dont want him to go, but also Id be lynched by you lot!!!

As far as Banning people, V and Toshiba are the only that have ever been (with exception of Porn Pushers etc), just to put the record straight.

As for the remarks about "the dreaded Jae" - er, thanks 

With regard to Toshiba, he has asked me to tell you what happened, so Ill show you the IM he sent me....



> I feel I should explain myself; Iâ€™m Toshiba who you banned the other day. Maybe if you understand where Iâ€™m coming from youâ€™d have a different view on my actions/comments.
> 
> One of my parents was caught up in the carnage in London. My mother has lost both legs, one below the knee one above the knee. I feel deeply about what has gone off and maybe I did over react but ask yourself how you would feel if one of your parents was injured in this way. Image having to explain to a 5 year old why grandma has not got any legs and why they have done this to her and other people.
> 
> I deliberately concealed I was directly effected by what had gone off as I donâ€™t really want to disclose personal information about a family member on a public board or to be directly questioned about it by its members. This is a very emotional time for all involved, and thing may have been said in anger.


As I said before, this is a terrible thing to have happened, but in the heat of everything, did not make his comments acceptable, just more understandable. Toshiba accepted this, and is now reinstated (and can also be viewed as SilentMajority)

I hope this paints a little light on Toshibas reasoning, and I do know that he does NOT want V to quit (he did ask me to reinstate him after 2 days - as I said before, I forgot - crap excuse, but hey, Im human)

V, please accept my apology, and come back.....I wont ban you again (unless I really have to!!!) 

Jae


----------



## garyc

Perhaps some of the more vociferous commentators on forum management will now appreciate some of the Moderator dilemmas faced from time to time now. eh?

Shall we all move on now?


----------



## digimeisTTer




----------



## Boba FeTT

V was a dirty old perv anyway :lol:


----------



## Golden Earring

dee said:


> Golden Earring said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few notable posters on this forum who can make extremely offensive comments (are you there Dee?).
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever wondered why it is you attract offensive comments.... :lol:
> 
> I'm glad your back though blofeld oops errm gobshyte - bugger errrm whatever.... :wink:
> 
> can we delay this until the weekend though - have another match I need fiercing up for
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee  Though I'd rather be referred to as "Jaws" rather than "Blofeld" - You would understand that if you met me - cos I don't have many teeth left - too much red meat & Pork Scratchings! LakesTTer would understand why - if he really is what he says he is! (Coldstream Guards or Blues & Royals perchance? Billetted at Windsor or Horse Guards Parade?) A young Subaltern I would guess (1st Lt?). Thanks L7 but I have to admit that I only have a tiny Todger (It's called a "soft verge" in France - seriously).

I can laugh at myself & I'm certainly not perfect in my own eyes. My views will inevitably differ to others but none of us have ANY excuse for being deliberately offensive to others.

As an aside - & to give a certain amount of glee to some of you, the sale of my TT fell through due to "lack of funds!" (I kept the deposit though). So I'm still a TT owner & you'll just have to put up with me for a while! or at least until I can flog my house. Read this Vlastan & come back to the fold. :wink:


----------



## tj

I don't want to drawn into this debate but being a regular reader and occasional contributor I do get the distinct inpression that there is a tad more hostility these days to certain posts. Some newcomers have recently been given fairly short shrift when asking more basic questions and perhaps they should have been allowed a bit more slack.

As regards V, I would always read his posts because you were guaranteed some humour if not from him then from some of the wags who would reply to his posts :lol:. He will be missed IMO.


----------



## Golden Earring

tj said:


> I don't want to drawn into this debate but being a regular reader and occasional contributor I do get the distinct inpression that there is a tad more hostility these days to certain posts. Some newcomers have recently been given fairly short shrift when asking more basic questions and perhaps they should have been allowed a bit more slack.
> 
> As regards V, I would always read his posts because you were guaranteed some humour if not from him then from some of the wags who would reply to his posts :lol:. He will be missed IMO.


 :wink:


----------



## Golden Earring

LakesTTer said:


> I think I get the drift. V, if you're still lurking, stick around. The forum needs people like you to add to the character. People on here say some silly things, the events of the last month have been taxing especially on those of us in and around London. Here we find a medium for all our hopes, fears and the normal mundane shit. We all share a common interest, which brings us here to discuss, encourage, ridicule and sometimes fight.
> I see some new bods have arrived while I've been away, I also notice more hostility, which I suppose is a knee jerk reaction to any amount of bollocks, I would take a long hard look at myself before shooting someone down. This forum, in the grand scheme of things is nothing, but it does for us. If we can't criticise here, without resorting to being nasty, what hope do we have out there in the real world.
> Those of you that don't know me or have never read my posts or met me, I'm not a PC driven liberal, I'm a soldier. For 20 years, I've seen the worst that people have to offer, I was on the streets closing roads, helping the police and reassuring the public on 7/7. In my spare time, I escape by coming here, learning stuff, trying to help and enjoying inane crap posted by V and many others.
> Some of the criticism is scathing, some of the humour is superb, all of it done in a friendly way(sometimes). We are never all gonna see eye to eye about a great many things, but I suggest that if a forum member feels compelled to leave, something has gone wrong.
> I expect to be slated by some for this. Not bothered in the least. Remember this. Never above you, never below you, always beside you.
> 
> Stick around V.
> 
> Respect.


Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
:twisted: 
Mick


----------



## BAMTT

Here we go again :roll: :wink:


----------



## L7

I've met LakesTTer and although he was in civies i don't doubt for a minute that he is genuine.


----------



## mighTy Tee

BAMTT said:


> Here we go again :roll: :wink:


Well at least he is no longer using a forum name similar to mine.

And Tim (Lakester) doesn't have to prove anything.


----------



## dee

mighTy Tee said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least he is no longer using a forum name similar to mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## scoTTy

Since Vlastan's not here at the moment I guess Mr Green and I will have to carry on playing to show him what fun he's missing.



stephengreen said:


> I, like some others, only just got round to reading the post in question so didnt get chance to show support ( or not ) at the time.


I guess this is the point I was making. That people may have shown support to Vlastan either with PMs to him or in his favour behind the scenes but without you being aware of it.

That's the whole essence of what I've been saying.

You posting "The fact others didnt is quite frankly shamefull." means nothing as you have no idea if they did or not. As you and DIRY have demonstrated, you thinking Jampott was the only one defending him was simply incorrect.



stephengreen said:


> As for judging you scotty, it's not my place one way or the other i'm simply inviting your opinion on Jae's decision. If of course being a Mod means you dont have to, or are not allowed to, form one, then i understand why you became one in the first place. > note to myself regards any future Mod vacancy, only chicken shits need apply<


So you invite my opinion and because *I* decide not to divulge it then all mods are chicken shits. Great logic!

Playing with you is making me miss Vlastan even more. :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Golden Earring said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I get the drift. V, if you're still lurking, stick around. The forum needs people like you to add to the character. People on here say some silly things, the events of the last month have been taxing especially on those of us in and around London. Here we find a medium for all our hopes, fears and the normal mundane shit. We all share a common interest, which brings us here to discuss, encourage, ridicule and sometimes fight.
> I see some new bods have arrived while I've been away, I also notice more hostility, which I suppose is a knee jerk reaction to any amount of bollocks, I would take a long hard look at myself before shooting someone down. This forum, in the grand scheme of things is nothing, but it does for us. If we can't criticise here, without resorting to being nasty, what hope do we have out there in the real world.
> Those of you that don't know me or have never read my posts or met me, I'm not a PC driven liberal, I'm a soldier. For 20 years, I've seen the worst that people have to offer, I was on the streets closing roads, helping the police and reassuring the public on 7/7. In my spare time, I escape by coming here, learning stuff, trying to help and enjoying inane crap posted by V and many others.
> Some of the criticism is scathing, some of the humour is superb, all of it done in a friendly way(sometimes). We are never all gonna see eye to eye about a great many things, but I suggest that if a forum member feels compelled to leave, something has gone wrong.
> I expect to be slated by some for this. Not bothered in the least. Remember this. Never above you, never below you, always beside you.
> 
> Stick around V.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick
Click to expand...

You sure know how to wind people up. :?

My money's on LakesTTer. :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Havnt you heard Albert was with 1st para at Arnhem, then he transferred to the SBS and did 200 tours in Malaya then a 1000 tours in Kenya, Then Egypt ( By the Time he landed the war was called off ), the 6 tours in Iraq followed by 60 tours in NI then onto Sierra Leon and onto the 2nd Iraqi war and now recovering in a Hospital from long term delusions!

I have complete respect for anyone that fights for our nation! However Albert can kiss my (_l_)


----------



## dee

I love fridays!


----------



## clived

Golden Earring said:


> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks.


Mick, I can assure you that you're 100% wrong. You're also a 100% example of the sort of mistrust and false accusations based on no fact whatsoever that really annoys me about this forum these days. I appreciate you're quite new to the forum, so you can't know everyone's history, but maybe you should also appreciate the same?


----------



## BAMTT

genocidalduck said:


> Havnt you heard Albert was with 1st para at Arnhem, then he transferred to the SBS and did 200 tours in Malaya then a 1000 tours in Kenya, Then Egypt ( By the Time he landed the war was called off ), the 6 tours in Iraq followed by 60 tours in NI then onto Sierra Leon and onto the 2nd Iraqi war and now recovering in a Hospital from long term delusions!
> 
> I have complete respect for anyone that fights for our nation! However Albert can kiss my (_l_)


SSShhh don't mention the war,


----------



## scoTTy

You started it!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Well I for one hope that Lord V will stick around as he certainly brings some colour to the forum. :wink:

V, have a good long think about your actions, hopefully you'll reconsider


----------



## digimeisTTer

I'm sure, in time he'll reconsider , he may even be here lurking as a.........

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/noob_1.jpg


----------



## thejepster

OMG.... My mum swore she wouldn't put that pic of me on the net!!    :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

V, it'd be great if you were to stick around fella, but if you think it's time to move on, then it's time to move on....

Take it easy, and keep enjoying the car whatever you do...  8)


----------



## Hilly10

I think there are a few on this forum just winding certain people up We used to have the odd disagrement thats all in the conversation of life. But just lately its getting all a bit to much. Argue a point by all means but lets not fall out lifes to short :wink:


----------



## hiTTchy

genocidalduck said:


> However Albert can kiss my (_l_)


ROFLMFAO :lol:


----------



## stephengreen

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Mr Green - have you ever been passionate enough about anything to do *any* volunteer work in *any* capacity?
> And if so - did you stop doing that work just because the person running the scheme made a decision you didn't agree with? - Leaving the beneficiaries in the lurch?
> 
> This has nothing at all whatsoever to do with if I agreed with Jae's decision.
> And before you ask, the only people I will discuss that with are the 2 people involved


 Nobody asked anyone to stop doing their work. I simply asked one Mod to PUBLICLY state his position. What's becoming clear, to me at least, is that more than one of you saw the decision for what it was..wrong. Whether that should be a matter for forum consumption is between yourselves and your integrity. What matters now is that Jae has made a public apology to Vlastan. In return I would urge Vlastan to accept it in good faith, withdraw his remarks made in anger to Jae and return to the forum, honor intact. Jae has shown that he is only human (but not a stubborn or arrogant one) and there is nothing to be gained by any further "foot stamping" on the part of Vlas.I reckon its now or never Nik.


----------



## scoTTy

stephengreen said:


> I simply asked one Mod to PUBLICLY state his position. What's becoming clear, to me at least, is that more than one of you saw the decision for what it was..wrong.


And that one Mod declined as is his or anyones right. I have no idea how you come to you conclusion.

Regardless of that, lets take the assumption that one of the mods did disagree. Fine. And?

It's Jae's forum and he decides. End of.

[off topic]
Mr Green - why do you have that pic as a signature?
[/off topic]


----------



## garyc

scoTTy said:


> You started it!


"No I didn't."

"Yes you did, you invaded Iraq."
:wink:


----------



## r1

Golden Earring said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I get the drift. V, if you're still lurking, stick around. The forum needs people like you to add to the character. People on here say some silly things, the events of the last month have been taxing especially on those of us in and around London. Here we find a medium for all our hopes, fears and the normal mundane shit. We all share a common interest, which brings us here to discuss, encourage, ridicule and sometimes fight.
> I see some new bods have arrived while I've been away, I also notice more hostility, which I suppose is a knee jerk reaction to any amount of bollocks, I would take a long hard look at myself before shooting someone down. This forum, in the grand scheme of things is nothing, but it does for us. If we can't criticise here, without resorting to being nasty, what hope do we have out there in the real world.
> Those of you that don't know me or have never read my posts or met me, I'm not a PC driven liberal, I'm a soldier. For 20 years, I've seen the worst that people have to offer, I was on the streets closing roads, helping the police and reassuring the public on 7/7. In my spare time, I escape by coming here, learning stuff, trying to help and enjoying inane crap posted by V and many others.
> Some of the criticism is scathing, some of the humour is superb, all of it done in a friendly way(sometimes). We are never all gonna see eye to eye about a great many things, but I suggest that if a forum member feels compelled to leave, something has gone wrong.
> I expect to be slated by some for this. Not bothered in the least. Remember this. Never above you, never below you, always beside you.
> 
> Stick around V.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick
Click to expand...

Ironically this is exactly what I think when I read your posts. :lol: :lol:

The only shock he'd get in your garden is seeing you red-faced screaming at your computer screen because someone has lit your short fuse again.


----------



## GRANNY

Vlastan.
You didnt say goodbye to your granny befor you went.
So come back and say hello instead.
Remember sticks and stones etc etc.
Carol


----------



## genocidalduck

Whos this


----------



## stephengreen

scoTTy said:


> [off topic]
> Mr Green - why do you have that pic as a signature?
> [/off topic]


So as to answer your question in an enviroment you'd feel at ease with, send me a PM and we'll discuss it in private :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

See! You misjudged me again. :lol:


----------



## dee

he's a Time Lord !!!


----------



## BAMTT

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started it!
> 
> 
> 
> "No I didn't."
> 
> "Yes you did, you invaded Iraq."
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Well I heard it all started when a bloke called Archie duke shot an Osterrich (bad spelling) because he was Hungary :wink:


----------



## 55JWB

I'm just glad I've missed most of this crap!


----------



## renton72

Golden Earring said:


> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started it!
> 
> 
> 
> "No I didn't."
> 
> "Yes you did, you invaded Iraq."
> :wink:
Click to expand...

dose this make any one else think of faulty towers just swap iraq for poland :lol:


----------



## PaulS

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started it!
> 
> 
> 
> "No I didn't."
> 
> "Yes you did, you invaded Iraq."
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dose this make any one else think of faulty towers just swap iraq for poland :lol:
Click to expand...

"Don't mention ... the war" :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

YELLOW_TT said:


> dose this make any one else think of faulty towers just swap iraq for poland :lol:


Glad to have you on board! :wink:


----------



## garyc

Sharp! :wink:


----------



## Golden Earring

genocidalduck said:


> Havnt you heard Albert was with 1st para at Arnhem, then he transferred to the SBS and did 200 tours in Malaya then a 1000 tours in Kenya, Then Egypt ( By the Time he landed the war was called off ), the 6 tours in Iraq followed by 60 tours in NI then onto Sierra Leon and onto the 2nd Iraqi war and now recovering in a Hospital from long term delusions!
> 
> I have complete respect for anyone that fights for our nation! However Albert can kiss my (_l_)


GD - I spent almost a year in the '90's living & working for HM Government (IE You) in Sarajevo. As a result of that I'll kiss anybody's ass (including yours - ERRGGHHH) who does not throw a grenade at me whilst having a coffee in a cafe in Mostar - it happened to be twice in '97!!

I offer a small challenge to you. At MY cost I'll fly you & I to Sarajevo. (Heathrow - Geneva - Sarajevo). I lived there for quite a while. I'll take you into the numerous & still heavily landmined areas of the city. I'll introduce you to many of the Muslim inhabitants who are great friends of mine - then I'll take you through the tunnel that seperates Sarejavo from the Republic Sperbska..... 15 Km from Sarejevo is the Serb town of Pale. I used to eat lunch there 3 times a week in a mountain bistro with it's own trout stream. You could order trout, trout or trout... - albeit all with a salad & bread!! Pale is well known as the centre of where all the well known Serbian War Criminals have mansions (Mansions - not houses). They go to dinner with their Uzi armed bodyguards.

Take my offer up Genociadalduck. Don't worry because I'll ensure we have at least one Uzi to take to dinner (just in case). You will meet many Serb war criminals. All of the major players have enormous houses in Pale.

You will then have a story you can tell to your your grandchildren - & be a "hero" like me.

The UK Govt flew me home every 6 weeks. On return I used to take back my Kid's outgrown shoes & clothes. Whenever I had to enter the Republic Spbrbska (Not Serbia!!!) I gave these items to any child they fitted. I was lucky because I had Diplomatic Immunity & could move anywhere as I wished.

Just believe me when I say that this Govt is shite. Non of them have done a real job in their lives. Non could work a single day for Bernard Matthews, on a chicken/turkey factory line. All Lily Livered but full of crap. They know nothing!! Mick. God Bless You All....


----------



## dee

Wahoooooo - Road Trip  you need to post this in the events section BTW

welcome back Mick :wink: I missed you


----------



## genocidalduck

Ahh thanks just reminded me to call Vesna havnt spoken to her for a while!


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> Wahoooooo - Road Trip  you need to post this in the events section BTW
> 
> welcome back Mick :wink: I missed you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Golden Earring

genocidalduck said:


> Ahh thanks just reminded me to call Vesna havnt spoken to her for a while!


Genocidalduck - You saw my offer - a short holiday in Bosnia - based in Sarejevo - at my cost. I'll take you to places you've never - & won't ever see in your life again - ever! You come at your express personal reponsibility & I'll do my best to ensure your personal safety. You'll be taken (by me) to mass war graves in Serbia, Bosnia & Croatia. I'll walk you through still existing minefields (exciting) & introduce you to the Serbian Warlods that this Govt can't trap. Come to Pale...................

Call 07776-271666 for a (literal) holiday of a lifetime. Put up or Shut up. Like everybody else in this godforsaken country you don't have any guts!!

LakesTTer is full of himself & is full of poo (ring the above number LakesTTer). If you want to see the worst and change your life then call me GD. I don't think that you will. - No Guts P...

GD, - have you any guts - indeed have any members of this forum have any guts? - I don't think so.

Mick


----------



## r1

Golden Earring said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks just reminded me to call Vesna havnt spoken to her for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Genocidalduck - You saw my offer - a short holiday in Bosnia - based in Sarejevo - at my cost. I'll take you to places you've never - & won't ever see in your life again - ever! You come at your express personal reponsibility & I'll do my best to ensure your personal safety. You'll be taken (by me) to mass war graves in Serbia, Bosnia & Croatia. I'll walk you through still existing minefields (exciting) & introduce you to the Serbian Warlods that this Govt can't trap. Come to Pale...................
> 
> Call 07776-271666 for a (literal) holiday of a lifetime. Put up or Shut up. Like everybody else in this godforsaken country you don't have any guts!!
> 
> LakesTTer is full of himself & is full of poo (ring the above number LakesTTer). If you want to see the worst and change your life then call me GD. I don't think that you will. - No Guts P...
> 
> GD, - have you any guts - indeed have any members of this forum have any guts? - I don't think so.
> 
> Mick
Click to expand...

GD - Hawaii's nicer at this time of year. :lol:


----------



## senwar

Golden - For crying out loud.

What the hell is your problem?

Why do you think you are better than everyone else? Seriously?

Oooh look at me, I'll pay for you to come with me. Jesus.

I apologise for replying to something that does not involve me, but get real and stop playing all mightier than thou.

As a matter of interest - why do you come on here? All you try and do is belittle the people on here.

Get a grip man. I think you may need to take a few chill pills.


----------



## jonhaff

get back on topic...or start your own post


----------



## genocidalduck

Even though i believe your talking crap like always, i wouldnt want to spend 2 minutes of my time with you let alone a short holiday with you which would basically be Hell and far from a holiday. If i wanted to go to Bosnia i'd go with Vesna [smiley=sweetheart.gif] as she stills goes out there 3-4 times a year to visit her parents. Not with a complete fool like you!

And even if you are telling the truth, why the feck do you go on about it, for crying out loud do you realise how stupid you sound trying to big yourself up. Relax take a chill pill and stop trying to make yourself out to be osme kind of Hero......Lets face it your not!


----------



## senwar

jonhaff said:


> get back on topic...or start your own post


who, me?


----------



## genocidalduck




----------



## GRANNY

Did someone say Lord V has gone.
Or was that another thread?????????????? :? :? :? :? :? 
I say bring back Vlastan this place is getting far to serious.


----------



## Jazzedout

Hmmm... there must be something to the name "Vlastan". Even without his posts, this thread got too big as well! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

GRANNY said:


> I say bring back Vlastan this place is getting far to serious.


Dull is the word your looking for i think. :?


----------



## scoTTy

Guys - The rules say that personal flaming is not allowed. It started as some trivial stuff but has escalated.

Please take this as a warning to stop it now. I don't care who started it, who's Dad is bigger than the others or who has the biggest balls.

Play by the forum rules or don't play here.









*BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE*


----------



## silkman

scoTTy said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE*


I missed all of this, as usual (but I was on holiday  )

Judging from both forum and real versions of Vlastan, can you please come back now mate? 

It would be a shame... :wink:


----------



## KenTT

*Please* come back the place is not as colourful without you.

Please


----------



## scoTTy

It's Friday afternoon so I just worked something out.

IF Vlastan doesn't come back, it's still gonna take 1 year, 1 month and 13 days for Jampott to become the number 1 post whore!! 

If that doesn't show you the input Vlastan had on this forum then nothing will!


----------



## purplett

I'm thinking of repainting my calipers, what colour's the best then?

Ahhh, those were the days eh,

ho hum. 

Andy


----------



## saint

has he gone yet?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Seems there's only a handful of people posting these days [smiley=zzz.gif] you know who you are :roll:

Digi signing off too

it's been emotional


----------



## saint

digimeisTTer said:


> Seems there's only a handful of people posting these days [smiley=zzz.gif] you know who you are :roll:
> 
> Digi signing off too
> 
> it's been emotional


Cya ra morro


----------



## BreTT

Quality not quantity. This post is neither.


----------



## Dotti

R.I.P. Vlastan eh! :lol: . It's all go on this forum whilst I haven't logged on for a while with so much to read too .

Come on Vlast if your watching this forum come on back old boy you know you wanna  . Maybe we should start a poll as to how long he will be away for  before the greek monster makes yet another entertaining entrance 8) :wink: .


----------



## hiTTchy

^Abi^ said:


> ...before the greek monster makes yet another entertaining entrance 8) :wink: .


via the *backdoor*, by any chance? :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

hiTTchy said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...before the greek monster makes yet another entertaining entrance 8) :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> via the *backdoor*, by any chance? :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

LOL :lol:


----------



## jonah

Knew he couldn't keep away, he was here 2 mins ago :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

That's surprising. I expected viewing without logging on.


----------



## A3DFU

jonah said:


> Knew he couldn't keep away, he was here 2 mins ago :wink:


 :wink: 
Saw it too --- even though Niko texted me last week that it was all behind him :roll:

Come on, Nick, how many people have to say they want you back 8)


----------



## paulatt

Reading this thread has been quite interesting. 
There appears to be a lot of goodwill for Vlastan and much encouragement for him to continue contributing to the forum.

However, where was this support when he was banned? :?

I would also like to ask him to continue his controversial, colourful, sometimes inane, often knowledgeable, but never boring, posts on the forum.


----------



## jonah

paulatt said:


> Reading this thread has been quite interesting.
> There appears to be a lot of goodwill for Vlastan and much encouragement for him to continue contributing to the forum.
> 
> However, where was this support when he was banned? :?
> 
> I would also like to ask him to continue his controversial, colourful, sometimes inane, often knowledgeable, but never boring, posts on the forum.


Because he deserved the bann! but that doesn't get away from the point that he is missed here


----------



## Dotti

Maybe this isn't just about the forum but he feels cheesed off with life in general, feels down or maybe depressed and the forum has just topped it all maybe, so he is taking it out on all of us with his 'big leave' thread! :? It's all too easy to do this when you feeling 'fed up' to take it out on others.

Well Nick, you have made the big depart from the forum, I guess this means you have decided to 'drop' all your friends who care for you and it's pretty evident, you do have some because of so many responses to this thread and who have once helped you through with bad times and achieved getting you through those bad times also who have stuck by you and given you support and sound advice when you have needed it. Think about it!

Take a look at what you have done with this thread. It's quite selfish really making people beg to make you come back when really you probably have as many enemies on here as friends like us all including me.

Hope life outside the forum is normal for you and your getting your head straight and things back on track mate because if you don't get what ever your problem is sorted, then you might need professional help especially if a 'silly' ban is enough to make you walk away from this forum a place you once enjoyed belonging too. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

^Abi^ said:


> Maybe this isn't just about the forum but he feels cheesed off with life in general, feels down or maybe depressed and the forum has just topped it all maybe, so he is taking it out on all of us with his 'big leave' thread! :? It's all too easy to do this when you feeling 'fed up' to take it out on others.


I suppose you have a point, Abi.

Hopefully, Nick will be able to join this group as a contributiong member again asa any other issue has been resolved :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

Typical women just assume........He's a man.......We all just like to do abit off attention seeking from time to time


----------



## BreTT

This is like being at school again. The big boy has flounced off in a huff and taken his ball with him. The rest of us are trying to convince him to come back so we can continue the game!

Sod that, I'm heading to the shop to buy another ball. :wink:


----------



## jonah

genocidalduck said:


> Typical women just assume........He's a man.......We all just like to do abit off attention seeking from time to time


But we do


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> Typical women just assume........He's a man.......We all just like to do abit off attention seeking from time to time


Oh, yes, I know your species does :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

renton72 said:


> Golden Earring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick
Click to expand...

This has been bothering me for a couple of days now, I didn't want to go public 'cos frankly it's no-ones business, least of all yours. However, you should have recieved a PM and IF you're a proper soldier then you'll know I'm the real deal, you'll also know that my Regiment is one of the most travelled in the Army, check the records, if you still have access. To that end then, you'd better be SAS, SBS or Pathfinder to warrant any kind of respect from me, even the Paras and Marines come running to us for hot water or sit on our front decks for a warm, so I don't hold them in any higher regard then us. 
To be stung once by a grenade is unlucky, twice is just bad tactics and planning and I'd been to Bosnia twice before you made an appearance in 97, so a neck winding in session is required.
Now before the civvies get bored of your bollocks and my carefully crafted reply, just to put a final touch on things. When I get back to work next Tuesday, I'll ring you( 'cos I've very definately got the guts) and we can swap Army numbers, we can go to our respective RAO's, get on Unicom and pull up our details, that should settle stuff.
If you're still serving and it turns out you're a driver in some MT section of an obscure fish and chip unit, then stand by, 'cos I don't expect to be insulted by someone who's that far back they have to go forward for a shower and, let's face it, Sarajevo in '97 was hardly sniper alley.
If you've done your time at the sharp end, then respect to you, but I wouldn't be as quick to pass judgement next time, I would also consider removing chip from shoulder with regard to ex and currently serving soldiers.
So, in conclusion. Little Ole You is wrong on all counts, bad judge of just about everything and I've very definately got the skills to be in and around your garden, I suspect the only shock I'd get is to see you prancing round in birds kit, it's a bit of a REME thing. 
Next time you want to run someone down on the Forum, do a bit of research first, you must know the 7 P's?? At the minute you're very piss poor and METHINKS you may have bitten of more than you can chew.
That should just about cover it, that's my story, well about 1% of it anyway. What about you??
Bad Lads Army, I suspect :twisted: 
It's not funny is it............................................when you get called a liar in public.
Oh, and before I forget. This lot don't go a bundle for war stories, what we've both done when the rest of the world is sleeping, means not one thing to them, that's why I minimize with the tales. Just one more thing I think you should learn.


----------



## saint

> 'cos frankly it's no-ones business


Keep it to yourself then


----------



## genocidalduck

OOOOO Goosebumps.......Are you Colonel Tim Collins by any chance? 

Dont know if hes a good soldier but he can deliever a speech!


----------



## LakesTTer

saint said:


> 'cos frankly it's no-ones business
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it to yourself then
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can't do right for doin' wrong :? He decided to take a pot shot, I'm entitled to stick up for my corner, as I'm sure you would. That was personal, which, if I remember rightly, isn't allowed on here.
Anyway, I'm done.


----------



## saint

LakesTTer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'cos frankly it's no-ones business
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it to yourself then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes you can't do right for doin' wrong :? He decided to take a pot shot, I'm entitled to stick up for my corner, as I'm sure you would. That was personal, which, if I remember rightly, isn't allowed on here.
> Anyway, I'm done.
Click to expand...

Agreed - all we need now is a bent mod to ignore this


----------



## scoTTy

saint said:


> Agreed - all we need now is a bent mod to ignore this


Care to explain? :?


----------



## saint

scoTTy said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - all we need now is a bent mod to ignore this
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain? :?
Click to expand...

Ummm.... do I have to? <sigh> Just a pee take that's all. He mentioned personal attack etc - I was just being facetious as usual


----------



## scoTTy

saint said:


> I was just being facetious as usual


My apologies. I should have realised. :wink:


----------



## KenTT

Does anyone else keep checking this thread to see if the main man has returned :?:

Or is it just me :?


----------



## LakesTTer

KenTT said:


> Does anyone else keep checking this thread to see if the main man has returned :?:
> 
> Or is it just me :?


I do and he hasn't. Apologise for thread hijack but someone crossed the line. Mods, could you give the Newbies a bit of a steer before they make a fool of themselves, too late in this case. My part in this is over, subject closed.


----------



## KenTT

LakesTTer said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else keep checking this thread to see if the main man has returned :?:
> 
> Or is it just me :?
> 
> 
> 
> I do and he hasn't. Apologise for thread hijack but someone crossed the line. Mods, could you give the Newbies a bit of a steer before they make a fool of themselves, too late in this case. My part in this is over, subject closed.
Click to expand...

I was referring to Vlastan of course and not the other person.


----------



## silkman

KenTT said:


> Does anyone else keep checking this thread to see if the main man has returned :?:
> 
> Or is it just me :?


No, it's not just you.

*COME ON, V.*


----------



## coupe-sport

Why not PM him if you are concerned ?


----------



## TThor

LakesTTer said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Earring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been bothering me for a couple of days now, I didn't want to go public 'cos frankly it's no-ones business, least of all yours. However, you should have recieved a PM and IF you're a proper soldier then you'll know I'm the real deal, you'll also know that my Regiment is one of the most travelled in the Army, check the records, if you still have access. To that end then, you'd better be SAS, SBS or Pathfinder to warrant any kind of respect from me, even the Paras and Marines come running to us for hot water or sit on our front decks for a warm, so I don't hold them in any higher regard then us.
> To be stung once by a grenade is unlucky, twice is just bad tactics and planning and I'd been to Bosnia twice before you made an appearance in 97, so a neck winding in session is required.
> Now before the civvies get bored of your bollocks and my carefully crafted reply, just to put a final touch on things. When I get back to work next Tuesday, I'll ring you( 'cos I've very definately got the guts) and we can swap Army numbers, we can go to our respective RAO's, get on Unicom and pull up our details, that should settle stuff.
> If you're still serving and it turns out you're a driver in some MT section of an obscure fish and chip unit, then stand by, 'cos I don't expect to be insulted by someone who's that far back they have to go forward for a shower and, let's face it, Sarajevo in '97 was hardly sniper alley.
> If you've done your time at the sharp end, then respect to you, but I wouldn't be as quick to pass judgement next time, I would also consider removing chip from shoulder with regard to ex and currently serving soldiers.
> So, in conclusion. Little Ole You is wrong on all counts, bad judge of just about everything and I've very definately got the skills to be in and around your garden, I suspect the only shock I'd get is to see you prancing round in birds kit, it's a bit of a REME thing.
> Next time you want to run someone down on the Forum, do a bit of research first, you must know the 7 P's?? At the minute you're very piss poor and METHINKS you may have bitten of more than you can chew.
> That should just about cover it, that's my story, well about 1% of it anyway. What about you??
> Bad Lads Army, I suspect :twisted:
> It's not funny is it............................................when you get called a liar in public.
> Oh, and before I forget. This lot don't go a bundle for war stories, what we've both done when the rest of the world is sleeping, means not one thing to them, that's why I minimize with the tales. Just one more thing I think you should learn.
Click to expand...

Many thanks LakesTTer. You did not send me the PM that you promised. Neither did you 'phone me (Though I fail to see how you could 'phone without a number!!!). Very interesting. I'd suggest that you retire gracefully & keep your mouth shut about MOD matters. Interesting comment about Sarajevo in 1997. The International troops were confined to local barracks when off-duty (Bitmeer) - The US occupied Sarajevo Airport. I was "Diplomatic", lived in a flat next to the river Drijna by the Turkish quarter. I wasted most of my time in Pale (Republic Spbrbska) tracking the likes of Radovin Karodich & his cronies, eating out at the "trout restaurant" in Pale at the next table to him. This shitty Government could have arrested him several times in '97/98 but chose not to do so after I'd radioed in. And by the way, I'm NOT army - & glad to say so. Does service number .....027T mean anything to you? Just be careful LakesTTer - loads of people (GCHQ?) read these pages. I'm well out of it but you are not!!!! Don't s**t on your own doorstep mate.

Rgds


----------



## jampott

TThor said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Earring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would like to enlighten everbody as to your Regiment - & your rank? You may very well be genuine but Lil 'Ole me suspects not. "Bad Lads Army" methinks. I suspect you'll claim that you are attached to the SAS or SBS for"Just the one tour". If you turned up "in my garden" you'd get a hell of a shock.
> :twisted:
> Mick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been bothering me for a couple of days now, I didn't want to go public 'cos frankly it's no-ones business, least of all yours. However, you should have recieved a PM and IF you're a proper soldier then you'll know I'm the real deal, you'll also know that my Regiment is one of the most travelled in the Army, check the records, if you still have access. To that end then, you'd better be SAS, SBS or Pathfinder to warrant any kind of respect from me, even the Paras and Marines come running to us for hot water or sit on our front decks for a warm, so I don't hold them in any higher regard then us.
> To be stung once by a grenade is unlucky, twice is just bad tactics and planning and I'd been to Bosnia twice before you made an appearance in 97, so a neck winding in session is required.
> Now before the civvies get bored of your bollocks and my carefully crafted reply, just to put a final touch on things. When I get back to work next Tuesday, I'll ring you( 'cos I've very definately got the guts) and we can swap Army numbers, we can go to our respective RAO's, get on Unicom and pull up our details, that should settle stuff.
> If you're still serving and it turns out you're a driver in some MT section of an obscure fish and chip unit, then stand by, 'cos I don't expect to be insulted by someone who's that far back they have to go forward for a shower and, let's face it, Sarajevo in '97 was hardly sniper alley.
> If you've done your time at the sharp end, then respect to you, but I wouldn't be as quick to pass judgement next time, I would also consider removing chip from shoulder with regard to ex and currently serving soldiers.
> So, in conclusion. Little Ole You is wrong on all counts, bad judge of just about everything and I've very definately got the skills to be in and around your garden, I suspect the only shock I'd get is to see you prancing round in birds kit, it's a bit of a REME thing.
> Next time you want to run someone down on the Forum, do a bit of research first, you must know the 7 P's?? At the minute you're very piss poor and METHINKS you may have bitten of more than you can chew.
> That should just about cover it, that's my story, well about 1% of it anyway. What about you??
> Bad Lads Army, I suspect :twisted:
> It's not funny is it............................................when you get called a liar in public.
> Oh, and before I forget. This lot don't go a bundle for war stories, what we've both done when the rest of the world is sleeping, means not one thing to them, that's why I minimize with the tales. Just one more thing I think you should learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks LakesTTer. You did not send me the PM that you promised. Neither did you 'phone me (Though I fail to see how you could 'phone without a number!!!). Very interesting. I'd suggest that you retire gracefully & keep your mouth shut about MOD matters. Interesting comment about Sarajevo in 1997. The International troops were confined to local barracks when off-duty (Bitmeer) - The US occupied Sarajevo Airport. I was "Diplomatic", lived in a flat next to the river Drijna by the Turkish quarter. I wasted most of my time in Pale (Republic Spbrbska) tracking the likes of Radovin Karodich & his cronies, eating out at the "trout restaurant" in Pale at the next table to him. This shitty Government could have arrested him several times in '97/98 but chose not to do so after I'd radioed in. And by the way, I'm NOT army - & glad to say so. Does service number .....027T mean anything to you? Just be careful LakesTTer - loads of people (GCHQ?) read these pages. I'm well out of it but you are not!!!! Don't s**t on your own doorstep mate.
> 
> Rgds
Click to expand...

Hello Albert!!


----------



## dee

why the new user name Al?


----------



## sonicmonkey

This thread is now 10 pages long. I can't be arsed to read it all. So...

What happens at the end?


----------



## TThor

Quite right. Hello Jampott. I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then! I'll be gentle with anybody other than LakesTTer who I can professionally say is full of "Bull***t". Great forum but (like any other) full of pratts like me. Nobody is sacrosanct - especially somebody like me who calls a spade "A SPADE"!

Best wishes to all.

Uncle Albert XXXX


----------



## TThor

dee said:


> why the new user name Al?


Dee, I erased my previous details as I'm moving. However, the LakesTTer posted an attack which I can't ignore so I had to re-register to reply to him. If you know him please please tell him not to post his personal details ever again. It aint worth his pension (If he's served enough time to qualify for one).

Mick


----------



## dee

dont know him, and dont care really... glad you are back though makes for interesting reading.

I think he gave you what for though suprisingly eloquent I thought (no insult intended Lakers) - looking forward to a come back....

dont care for macho bull, but since its the flash point I guess it'll have to stay. I have things in my life that I am unable to discuss and knowing a little about your (alleged) situations I am surprised at both of you..

Join in the Gobie thread in the flame room before you leave please :wink: its a little less deep, and we wont be crashing the thread of the bubble who threw his toys out... :lol:


----------



## justtin

TThor said:


> Quite right. Hello Jampott. I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then! I'll be gentle with anybody other than LakesTTer who I can professionally say is full of "Bull***t". Great forum but (like any other) full of pratts like me. Nobody is sacrosanct - especially somebody like me who calls a spade "A SPADE"!
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Uncle Albert XXXX


Can you shed some light on your statement:



> I flew the F117A over Iraq in '91


You don't seem to have answered anyone's sceptical replies regarding this.

Also, did you change forces/roles when:



> I wasted most of my time in Pale (Republic Spbrbska) tracking the likes of Radovin Karodich & his cronies


You must be glad to be leaving as:



> (I) subsequently got shat upon by Messr's Blair & Campbell


 and


> This shitty Government could have arrested him several times in '97/98 but chose not to do so after I'd radioed in.


Good Luck

Good Bye

Justin


----------



## LakesTTer

TThor said:


> Quite right. Hello Jampott. I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then! I'll be gentle with anybody other than LakesTTer who I can professionally say is full of "Bull***t". Great forum but (like any other) full of pratts like me. Nobody is sacrosanct - especially somebody like me who calls a spade "A SPADE"!
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Uncle Albert XXXX


Listen, Mick, I was quite happily minding my own business when you took it upon yourself to take a swipe at me and try to make me look bad. I sent 2 PM's to you explaining stuff, couldn't say why you never got them. I also said I'd ring next Tuesday, when I get back to work. You don't know me, so how you can say I'm full of "professional bullshit" is beyond me, we're not even in the same profession.
I'm not disputing anything you've said and stated that if you've done your stuff up country , then fair play to you.
Remember, you felt the need to have a go and I'm not sure why, all I do know is, is that you're 100% wrong, wrong, wrong about me and it now appears you want to gloss it over by suggesting I'm somehow threatening national security. The fact that you're warning me about losing my pension would suggest you're convinced, so why not just say so and stop with this childish shit, I've done nothing to you, no judgement, no insults, nothing. 
I feel bad that, for some reason you've taken a dislike, opinions differ about a great many things and some stuff never gets resolved, on this matter though there is no dispute. I am what I am, if you can't handle that for some reason, then the problem is yours not mine.
Stop trying to run me down, the only person whose credibility is looking bad is you, you seem almost desperate to make me look foolish and in doing so, look like you've got an axe to grind.
I come on here to learn stuff and enjoy the banter, not to be told I'm lying, especially by someone who is "well out of it".
I didn't need to justify myself to you but I won't be called a liar by anyone, you can blow your own trumpet all you like, you can frighten everyone by saying GCHQ is watching, you can make out that I'm somehow inept(cos your military experience is vast). You're just a faceless number of keystrokes to me, who seems a bit bitter and twisted about something, and if you think I'm worried about levels of gentleness, you're wrong about that as well.
Get yourself to Spain, enjoy your new life( I mean that) in the sun and let me worry about my pension.

Tim.


----------



## jampott

Did I tell you guys about the time I was in the Navy?

Admiral, I was. Honest. I sank the Belgrano in '62. Or was it '75. My memory is a bit hazy.

Cor, those cannons we had used to make a hell of a racket on the deck of our aircraft carrier though. And the tanks. Blimey.

Toodle pip. Roger and out...


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> Did I tell you guys about the time I was in the Navy?
> 
> Admiral, I was. Honest. I sank the Belgrano in '62. Or was it '75. My memory is a bit hazy.
> 
> Cor, those cannons we had used to make a hell of a racket on the deck of our aircraft carrier though. And the tanks. Blimey.
> 
> Toodle pip. Roger and out...


Not sure you're telling the truth Tim... something fishy about your story :roll:


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you guys about the time I was in the Navy?
> 
> Admiral, I was. Honest. I sank the Belgrano in '62. Or was it '75. My memory is a bit hazy.
> 
> Cor, those cannons we had used to make a hell of a racket on the deck of our aircraft carrier though. And the tanks. Blimey.
> 
> Toodle pip. Roger and out...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you're telling the truth Tim... something fishy about your story :roll:
Click to expand...

Nothing fishy about me being in the RAF. Steady on old chap.

I flew Spitfires over Iraq in the Gulf War. Both of them. And a hot air balloon during the Falklands.


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you guys about the time I was in the Navy?
> 
> Admiral, I was. Honest. I sank the Belgrano in '62. Or was it '75. My memory is a bit hazy.
> 
> Cor, those cannons we had used to make a hell of a racket on the deck of our aircraft carrier though. And the tanks. Blimey.
> 
> Toodle pip. Roger and out...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you're telling the truth Tim... something fishy about your story :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing fishy about me being in the RAF. Steady on old chap.
> 
> I flew Spitfires over Iraq in the Gulf War. Both of them. And a hot air balloon during the Falklands.
Click to expand...

Glad you two find it funny :lol:

Anyway, I've had a quick read of the previous pages and can't find any personal details of mine, just a few dates :? 
However, I did put some personal stuff in the PM he didn't get. Funny that :? 
I also used "Walter Mitty" in the self same PM, which is now being used under his siggy pic. That's funny as well :? 
Speaking about personal details, I'm sure GCHQ will be hugely interested in the address of the flat in Sarajavo :? 
As for the phone number that doesn't exist, is that not it on page 7(I think), the page where you offer to fly the Duckman to Sarajevo, he was to ring you if he wanted to go. I was also to ring as a test of my manhood, (really taxing that) :? Is that not you?? I mean, you keep changing handles, so I'm not in the least bit surprised that you're confused.
Now, between flying Stealth planes (F117A), you can get that info from Discovery Wings or Janes, you were sigle-handedly given the job of tracking down, not just any old warlord but the head of the Serbs himself?? How did you fit it in??
I'd have thought that would be a job for the Regiment or Int, maybe even GhostBusters but a Diplomat :? 
Why would you need diplomatic protection for bringing in old clothes? Drugs, guns and currency but socks and old trainers :? 
You've decided to make me look silly, but you're tale is riddled with inconsistencies, so I've taken time out from my busy life and find I'm picking holes in your story since you decided to get personal at me.
You also said that I'd say something like "Spent part of a tour with the SAS, but had to leave early"?? Something like that anyway :? Who was it that wasted his time shadowing Karadic, as I've already said, not just any old Serb but the big man himself.
I've always been a bit sceptical about anyone who uses the term "players", it's a way of saying. "I did some bits, followed someone, filed some papers but I'm not too sure who, why and when". Then, when pressed, they pedal out the only name they can remember.
There are 2 types of people who go to places like Bosnia. There's the ones who get to live in flats, go to fish restaurants and sit in air conditioned corimecs analysing data, getting grenaded(not once but twice) then call it combat. They fly home every 6 weeks and blame everything on everyone else, hence the huge chip.
Then there are the ones who get 2 weeks R&R in six months, have to live in bombed out buildings, very little water, no leccy, run the risk of genuine attack, as opposed to random acts of violence directed at no-one in particular, cover more ground in a week than the folk in slipper city could do in a month, then say very little about their experiences. I chose that life and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat, I work with honour and dignity and I take exception to being slated by a civil servant.
Mick, you're a disgrace to any service you claim to have worked for and if you answer this, the only response you'll get is me laughing at my screen.
What's next, you going to Spain to tell them how you single-handedly overthrew Franco, whilst flying missions over Barbados??
Anyway, enjoy Spain or LA LA Land or wherever you're going, can't say the MOD will be too sad to see you go, after the details you gave previously, you'll still be bound by the Official Secrets Act :? Do we have an extradition treaty with Spain??
Seriously though, enjoy Spain. When you're over there, do try to get a life..................................you know, a real one.
My dad told me many years ago, "It takes a better man to walk away from a fight and a it's an even better man who can admit he's made a mistake". I wonder where you fit in??
I could've understood a disgruntled soldier, but a whining, bitter and twisted glorified clerk. Do me a favour.
And finally, 'cos I won't be reading this thread again, 'cos like everyone else, I'm bored with you, this is me laughing.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tim and Mark, the Belgrano was '82 ffs :lol: Tanks on an aircraft carrier :? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

TThor said:


> I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then!


I thought they had the internet in other countries. I'm obviously not as worldly as I thought. :?


----------



## jampott

> Tim and Mark, the Belgrano was '82 ffs Tanks on an aircraft carrier


Do they beat sarcasm, irony and wit out of you in the forces then?


----------



## BreTT

scoTTy said:


> TThor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they had the internet in other countries. I'm obviously not as worldly as I thought. :?
Click to expand...

What? Johnny Foreigner has the internet? It's just not cricket! In my day.....


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Tim and Mark, the Belgrano was '82 ffs Tanks on an aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> 
> Do they beat sarcasm, irony and wit out of you in the forces then?
Click to expand...

Yes, and they replace it with a heady dose of testosterone and then a chip on each shoulder for good balance. The Pub Bore hormones are then added just before discharge.


----------



## mighTy Tee

BreTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TThor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only here until a week Friday when I move abroad so please give me some entertainment until then!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they had the internet in other countries. I'm obviously not as worldly as I thought. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Johnny Foreigner has the internet? It's just not cricket! In my day.....
Click to expand...

Obviously Johnny Foreigner does have internet, if you Scots have it :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

And Scots knowing what Cricket is! What ever next :roll:


----------



## TThor

LakesTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you guys about the time I was in the Navy?
> 
> Admiral, I was. Honest. I sank the Belgrano in '62. Or was it '75. My memory is a bit hazy.
> 
> Cor, those cannons we had used to make a hell of a racket on the deck of our aircraft carrier though. And the tanks. Blimey.
> 
> Toodle pip. Roger and out...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you're telling the truth Tim... something fishy about your story :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing fishy about me being in the RAF. Steady on old chap.
> 
> I flew Spitfires over Iraq in the Gulf War. Both of them. And a hot air balloon during the Falklands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you two find it funny :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I've had a quick read of the previous pages and can't find any personal details of mine, just a few dates :?
> However, I did put some personal stuff in the PM he didn't get. Funny that :?
> I also used "Walter Mitty" in the self same PM, which is now being used under his siggy pic. That's funny as well :?
> Speaking about personal details, I'm sure GCHQ will be hugely interested in the address of the flat in Sarajavo :?
> As for the phone number that doesn't exist, is that not it on page 7(I think), the page where you offer to fly the Duckman to Sarajevo, he was to ring you if he wanted to go. I was also to ring as a test of my manhood, (really taxing that) :? Is that not you?? I mean, you keep changing handles, so I'm not in the least bit surprised that you're confused.
> Now, between flying Stealth planes (F117A), you can get that info from Discovery Wings or Janes, you were sigle-handedly given the job of tracking down, not just any old warlord but the head of the Serbs himself?? How did you fit it in??
> I'd have thought that would be a job for the Regiment or Int, maybe even GhostBusters but a Diplomat :?
> Why would you need diplomatic protection for bringing in old clothes? Drugs, guns and currency but socks and old trainers :?
> You've decided to make me look silly, but you're tale is riddled with inconsistencies, so I've taken time out from my busy life and find I'm picking holes in your story since you decided to get personal at me.
> You also said that I'd say something like "Spent part of a tour with the SAS, but had to leave early"?? Something like that anyway :? Who was it that wasted his time shadowing Karadic, as I've already said, not just any old Serb but the big man himself.
> I've always been a bit sceptical about anyone who uses the term "players", it's a way of saying. "I did some bits, followed someone, filed some papers but I'm not too sure who, why and when". Then, when pressed, they pedal out the only name they can remember.
> There are 2 types of people who go to places like Bosnia. There's the ones who get to live in flats, go to fish restaurants and sit in air conditioned corimecs analysing data, getting grenaded(not once but twice) then call it combat. They fly home every 6 weeks and blame everything on everyone else, hence the huge chip.
> Then there are the ones who get 2 weeks R&R in six months, have to live in bombed out buildings, very little water, no leccy, run the risk of genuine attack, as opposed to random acts of violence directed at no-one in particular, cover more ground in a week than the folk in slipper city could do in a month, then say very little about their experiences. I chose that life and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat, I work with honour and dignity and I take exception to being slated by a civil servant.
> Mick, you're a disgrace to any service you claim to have worked for and if you answer this, the only response you'll get is me laughing at my screen.
> What's next, you going to Spain to tell them how you single-handedly overthrew Franco, whilst flying missions over Barbados??
> Anyway, enjoy Spain or LA LA Land or wherever you're going, can't say the MOD will be too sad to see you go, after the details you gave previously, you'll still be bound by the Official Secrets Act :? Do we have an extradition treaty with Spain??
> Seriously though, enjoy Spain. When you're over there, do try to get a life..................................you know, a real one.
> My dad told me many years ago, "It takes a better man to walk away from a fight and a it's an even better man who can admit he's made a mistake". I wonder where you fit in??
> I could've understood a disgruntled soldier, but a whining, bitter and twisted glorified clerk. Do me a favour.
> And finally, 'cos I won't be reading this thread again, 'cos like everyone else, I'm bored with you, this is me laughing.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tim and Mark, the Belgrano was '82 ffs :lol: Tanks on an aircraft carrier :? :lol:
Click to expand...

LakesTTer. You've got a little upset. That was not ever my intention. 07776-271666 & sort it. I DO take offence at your comments. I DID leave the RAF after 16 years. I WAS employed by the F&CO over '97/98 in Eastern Europe. I DID live in Sarajevo for 6 months doing various dirty tasks without water or electricity for 90% of time. I DID bomb various targets during the Bosnian War courtesy of Uncle Sam's hardware. I don't feel proud about any of it. It's too easy to release a smart weapon & never see the terrible results - you only see vague aerial infra-red shots. You obviously no very little about Bosnia. Sarajevo city (town) STILL has thousands of landmines & landmine charts are produced every 6 months. The International Community has virtually abandoned the community. If you drive to Mount Igman you can see the remnants of "Mine Warning Tape" blowing in the wind. I've personally found myself in the middle of a minefield & having a real problem backing out. You should know this.

Furthermore, who are the "Pathfinders"? Got to be US troops - no such thing in UK. Yes, I'm extremely twisted by what I did. Even more so when I visited the US & Dutch PX at Bitmir & had to Q up with the Serb kids with no shoes squelching through -10 degrees (!!) mud to ask for handouts. You are quite correct - I got a Club Class ride home every 16 weeks. I then took all my kids outgrown clothes & shoes back to give to the Serb kids.

There is no implied threat LakesTTer. If you are genuinely in the Services then you understand that "key words" are monitored on the net. Avoid them or lose your job....

Mick


----------



## head_ed

TThor said:


> Furthermore, who are the "Pathfinders"? Got to be US troops - no such thing in UK.
> Mick


Again,

Have stayed out of this 'who is who in what regiment' - but I have photos to prove your above statement completely incorrect. :?


----------



## Toshiba

I once camped out does that count?

chill guys does it really matter?


----------



## BreTT

Toshiba said:


> I once camped out does that count?


Do you mean in an "ooooh ducky" way, or a manly "me man, make fire ugh...." caveman way? :wink:


----------



## nutts

As Mart says...

http://www.specialoperations.com/Foreig ... efault.htm

Some interesting stuff in there...



> The most recent operational deployment for the Paras was in Kosovo in June 1999. Here 1 Para, reinforcements from 3 Para and the *Pathfinder Platoon* formed the initial element of 5 Airborne in the province.


----------



## Toshiba

BreTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once camped out does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean in an "ooooh ducky" way, or a manly "me man, make fire ugh...." caveman way? :wink:
Click to expand...

lol, caveman way.


----------



## head_ed

Pathfinder Platoon

The present-day Pathfinder Platoon was formed at the same time as 5 Airborne Brigade, in 1983. It was originally manned both by Paras and volunteers from other units within the brigade. Since 1996 it has formed part of the establishment of The Parachute Regiment. The Pathfinders have the responsibility for what are called Advance Force Operations. Chief among these is the covert reconnaissance, location and marking of Drop Zones(DZs), TLZs and helicopter Landing Zones. They may also be employed on target recces for air and land raids and limited high-value offensive action(OA). Pathfinders may be inserted up to a week before the arrival of the rest of the troops. Their role once joining up with the main force is that of brigade-level Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance (ISTAR). This involves operations beyond the range and capacity of the Patrols Platoons and other recce elements of the brigade. Recces could be on foot or in armed Land Rover 90s.

The Pathfinder Platoon has its own selection course and training programme, taking only men from the parachute battalions. The platoon maintains the following skills in some or all of its members:

Resistance To Interrogation training

Combat Survival

Jungle Warfare Skills

Combat Medic

Mobility Skills

Helicopter Fast Roping and Abseiling

Demolitions and Route Denial

Mountain Warfare Skills

Forward Air Controllers

Long Range Communications Skills

The Pathfinders operate in four-man patrols, four of which make up a troop under the senior patrol commander, a lieutenant. There are two troops, Air and Mountain, and a small headquarters, for a total strength of about 40, the platoon commander being a captain. Air Troop is trained in both High Altitude Low Opening(HALO) and High Altitude High Opening(HAHO) free-fall parachuting, while Mountain Troop utilises only HALO. Unlike the rest of the Paras the Pathfinders use the M16A2 rifle as their main weapon, often with the M203 grenade launcher attached. They also use GPMGs and the 66mm anti-tank rocket, retained because of its light weight. Many members of the Pathfinder Platoon go on to join 22SAS.


----------



## L7

Yeah but is V really dead :?


----------



## BreTT

L7 said:


> Yeah but is V really dead :?


Yeah but there are plenty on here trying to take up his mantle with a penchant for talking crap and stirring a reaction out of others....


----------



## jampott

L7 said:


> Yeah but is V really dead :?


If you just read every other post rather than ALL of them, you could probably imagine he's actually run away to join the armed forces. Or something.


----------



## Dotti

L7 said:


> Yeah but is V really dead :?


No he isn't . I have been speaking to him and he is safe and well thankfully


----------



## TThor

head_ed said:


> Pathfinder Platoon
> 
> The present-day Pathfinder Platoon was formed at the same time as 5 Airborne Brigade, in 1983. It was originally manned both by Paras and volunteers from other units within the brigade. Since 1996 it has formed part of the establishment of The Parachute Regiment. The Pathfinders have the responsibility for what are called Advance Force Operations. Chief among these is the covert reconnaissance, location and marking of Drop Zones(DZs), TLZs and helicopter Landing Zones. They may also be employed on target recces for air and land raids and limited high-value offensive action(OA). Pathfinders may be inserted up to a week before the arrival of the rest of the troops. Their role once joining up with the main force is that of brigade-level Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance (ISTAR). This involves operations beyond the range and capacity of the Patrols Platoons and other recce elements of the brigade. Recces could be on foot or in armed Land Rover 90s.
> 
> The Pathfinder Platoon has its own selection course and training programme, taking only men from the parachute battalions. The platoon maintains the following skills in some or all of its members:
> 
> Resistance To Interrogation training
> 
> Combat Survival
> 
> Jungle Warfare Skills
> 
> Combat Medic
> 
> Mobility Skills
> 
> Helicopter Fast Roping and Abseiling
> 
> Demolitions and Route Denial
> 
> Mountain Warfare Skills
> 
> Forward Air Controllers
> 
> Long Range Communications Skills
> 
> The Pathfinders operate in four-man patrols, four of which make up a troop under the senior patrol commander, a lieutenant. There are two troops, Air and Mountain, and a small headquarters, for a total strength of about 40, the platoon commander being a captain. Air Troop is trained in both High Altitude Low Opening(HALO) and High Altitude High Opening(HAHO) free-fall parachuting, while Mountain Troop utilises only HALO. Unlike the rest of the Paras the Pathfinders use the M16A2 rifle as their main weapon, often with the M203 grenade launcher attached. They also use GPMGs and the 66mm anti-tank rocket, retained because of its light weight. Many members of the Pathfinder Platoon go on to join 22SAS.


Yeah, Great. 22 SAS are TAVR (Dad's Army). Supposedly trained to normal SAS standards but in reality a bunch of cowboys. End of story. LakesTTer still hasn't 'phoned me. - Funny old thing. I'll repeat the number for him: 07776-271666.


----------



## BreTT

TThor and LakesTTer - it sounds like you guys should get a room.


----------



## Lisa.

Can't believe that someone publishing their mobile number on a public forum isn't leaving themselves open to all kinds of prank callers.

Unless it's not your number and its a flirt divert ?


----------



## dee

I tried before - its switched off....


----------



## Lisa.

I'm very tempted to call it.......must refrain must refrain.


----------



## nutts

TThor said:


> Yeah, Great. 22 SAS are TAVR (Dad's Army). Supposedly trained to normal SAS standards but in reality a bunch of cowboys. End of story. LakesTTer still hasn't 'phoned me. - Funny old thing. I'll repeat the number for him: 07776-271666.


Just checked a few places on the good old 'net and found this example... This like other url's clearly state that 22 SAS are fulltime soldiers. 21 & 23 SAS are TA units.  Hope this helps...

http://www.specwarnet.com/europe/sas.htm



> In 1947 the Artists Rifles was combined with 21 SAS to form 21 SAS (Artists) Vounteers.The 2 and one in 21 stood for 1 and 2 SAS (in reversed order). In 1959 23 SAS was born, a unit made up of the former MI-9 escape experts of World War II. *The two Territorial Army SAS Regiments are still 21 and 23 SAS.* These Regiments train to the limits like their sister unit, 22 SAS. They are made up of Territorial volunteers. A civilian can attempt to join the ranks of either 21 or 23 SAS. The two Regiments war time role is long range recon. Each squadron also has a member of 22 SAS attached to it. In early 1990's the TA SAS sent some of it's men to Bosnia to act as peacekeepers to help relieve the SAS of such tasks. This was done so 22 SAS could continue with missions, such as hunting down war criminals and performing reconnaissance(1). The team was a mixed group of volunteers from 21 and 23 SAS.


----------



## Dotti

I am suprised the moderators haven't interacted with this thread with reference to the mobile number being published, by another member on the forum without the victim's concent! :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

Who's the victim?


----------



## nutts

^Abi^ said:


> I am suprised the moderators haven't interacted with this thread with reference to the mobile number being published, by another member on the forum without the victim's concent! :roll:


Who published someone elses number? and I'll edit it. We are not miracle workers, we need a pointer or two :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

I think there's a fair few confused personel on here this afternoon :lol:


----------



## BreTT

I have to wonder whether this thread has run it's course. It is so far off topic now and is becoming increasingly hostile in it's tone.


----------



## dee

BreTT said:


> I have to wonder whether this thread has run it's course. It is so far off topic now and is becoming increasingly hostile in it's tone.


so add to the thread, and lets see if we can fire it up again... :roll:


----------



## BreTT

dee said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether this thread has run it's course. It is so far off topic now and is becoming increasingly hostile in it's tone.
> 
> 
> 
> so add to the thread, and lets see if we can fire it up again... :roll:
Click to expand...

Hmmm, think you may have missed the point. :?


----------



## kmpowell

Thread Closed


----------

